# '69 Charger Daytona done up Hazzard county style!



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Well thats different! What engine you got planned for under the hood? Got a bit of work to do to that AWESOME Mopar muscle car!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

426 Hemi!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Awesome! Warms my heart to see another General!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Isn't noting quite like 426 Hemi power is there?? Sure isn't anything to sound like it thats for sure!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep hence my moniker!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

What brand and shade of Tan did you use for the interior?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tamiya Desert Yellow.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Test fit the body to the chassis.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Complete


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Question, did the white deck stripe come with the model or did you somehow, add that to the model?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I masked it off and painted it.


----------

